# SuperMac HAUL *Pic heavy* Heatherette,Fafi, McQueen, & CoastalCents



## XxArtisticOnexX (Mar 27, 2008)

Yay! So Heres MY Super Haul for the Last two weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm so Freaken Broke!!!!! it's not even funny.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



&&&&&& MY Heatherette package finally came today!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I swear I've been Dieing sence last friday waiting forever. 
So much for second day delivery
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heres My fafi.

IN there Boxes.




Out of There Boxes.




This is An Order I got three Days ago. 
Very Limited. Any Pro Ladies that want to look into. 




B2M  




My Heatherette!!!!!!!!! YAY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Out of Boxes. 




Here's My Costal Scent Brushes I just got them today and tryed them out. 
& hm.. I dont really care for them, there okay Brushes there better then any Drugstore kind. So if your on a Budget I suggest these so far..




So Yeah this is my Super Haul!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh what goodies you have. I know you had a blast. I get such a rush when I'm doing a major haul. Maybe that's a sign that I have an illness. Oh well, there's always worse things.


----------



## landonsmother (Mar 27, 2008)

holy cow!  now that's what i call a haul!  enjoy your stuff.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 27, 2008)

love ur haul


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 27, 2008)

Now thats what I call a haul


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW! That's a CRAZY haul, you got nearly ALL of Fafi and Heatherette items. Have fun!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

NICE HAUL!
haha, did you just go and buy ALL of Fafi and ALL of heatherette?


----------



## pepper_mint2 (Mar 27, 2008)

wow, u have nearly the whole collection of heatherette.


----------



## weezee (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow!  I went broke just looking at your haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy all of your new goodies!


----------



## Jot (Mar 27, 2008)

so my god that is like a mega mega haul x


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 27, 2008)

love it!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_NICE HAUL!
haha, did you just go and buy ALL of Fafi and ALL of heatherette?_

 

Well I ordered My Heatherette last Thursday, and now finally got it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I ordered Fafi two weeks ago and made another order again last week cuz some items came back instock such as the dolls and some lipsticks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yay I'm still going to prob make another order for a Backup of one of the Heatherette eyeliners and to get the other set of eyelashes. I know im freaken BAD! If my mother knew
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she prob kill me!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 27, 2008)

nice stuff u've got!


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW!! love your haul!


----------



## n_c (Mar 27, 2008)

Niiiice!


----------



## melliquor (Mar 27, 2008)

You must had fun!!!  I can't wait to go and buy Heatherette.  I am so excited.  I haven't been this excited for A LONG time.  Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 27, 2008)

That is such an incredibly haul!  You really hit Fafi and Heatherette!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 27, 2008)

wow!! nice haul! enjoy ur stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how do u like the mcqueen lipglasses?


----------



## mreichert (Mar 27, 2008)

Holy Canoli!!! It's like MAC Santa dropped a big ole package on your lap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have fun with it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh wow, enjoy!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Mar 27, 2008)

You know, that kinda made me drool a little bit.


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_wow!! nice haul! enjoy ur stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how do u like the mcqueen lipglasses?_

 
There Both very pretty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They both have a lot of shimmer in them. Nothingless Gives off a gold shimmer. White magic gives off a white glow. There both awesome. I’m surprised they had any left on the pro. site.


----------



## makeba (Mar 28, 2008)

i would like to see a swatch of Dark Side Lipstick. the color looks very appealing. That is some haul!.  enjoy your goodies!!!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i would like to see a swatch of Dark Side Lipstick. the color looks very appealing. That is some haul!.  enjoy your goodies!!!_

 
Here's A swatch of Dark side and Anarama. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dark side is a little tiny bit darker then this because of the flash. 
Anarama is just like that


----------



## MakeupTrollop (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow! I am so jealous!!


----------

